# Carbon fiber and polished stainless steel



## Razor Blade (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is a little skinner i finished up a couple weeks ago. It has carbon fiber handles, 416 stainless steel bolsters with engraving, and a blade of cpm154 stainless steel. All polished up and ready to go to work. A tooled sheath from veggie tanned leather to keep it handy on the hip. A friend done the engraving for me.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2016)

Sweet!  Carbon fiber looks good next to the engraving.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 9, 2016)

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 9, 2016)

That thing is SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 10, 2016)

Did some cable damascus that looked just like that handle a few months back. One end section just kind of bunched up after the fold over and twist. Looked just like a can o worms. Pretty knife just kind of hurts my eyes.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 10, 2016)

I really dig the engraving, it makes the knife pop. Did you do that? How?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 10, 2016)

No sir , i did not do the engraving. A local friend just above gainesville did it. Thank you.


----------



## bg7m (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice one Scott


----------



## Redbow (Nov 10, 2016)

Beautiful work ...


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 10, 2016)

That engraving is really great.
And I love that carbon fiber
Great knife


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks great!  I love the engraving!


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 11, 2016)

Solid work right there! Wow.


----------



## bristol_bound (Nov 11, 2016)

Great looking blade sir, as always! I love the engraved bolster, very elegant.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you folks


----------

